# Favorite Sweep?



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

So whats the preference?

Any favorite way of setting it up?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 9, 2005)

The one that will work at the time.

I try not to get caught up in 'favorites' as you are always looking for those openings and sometimes miss the one in front of you.

Remember, always work hardest on the sweeps you don't like, you already know you can make your favorites work if you are good at them.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Scissor sweep is good for me.  Easy to execute, just have to remember to pull the person's weight forward to execute it well.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I like that one too. Also the hip bump (when in the guard and they are up high, say from avoiding an attempted arm lock or guillotine), though it's hard on an old man like me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd have to say that Osoto gari is my favorite.  Followed by Soto gama.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'd have to say that Osoto gari is my favorite.  Followed by Soto gama.



I think we're talking different sweeps 

To clarify, sweeps from guard 

Got a couple sweeps up there, how about the set ups, which are as important as the actual sweep...


----------

